# Probleme beim kompilieren von javakara



## Karamove (10. Jun 2014)

Hallo, immer wenn ich in javakara etwas programmiere und kompilieren will, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: javakaraproblem.PNG - directupload.net . Kann mir jemand genau erklären, was ich machen muss, damit ich diese Fehlermeldung nicht mehr bekomme, da ich nicht so wirklich der PC-Pro bin? Wäre für jede Antwort sehr dankbar, da ich schon die ganze Zeit erfolglos am rumprobieren bin...


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Jun 2014)

Moin,

tja, was soll man dazu ohne weitere Infos sagen?

Gib' ihm die Datei, die er nicht findet (die Fehlermeldung ist doch eindeutig)  :noe:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Karamove (10. Jun 2014)

Wie mache ich das denn, also wie gebe ich ihm die Datei? Die Fehlermeldung kommt btw in Javakara, wenn ich etwas programmiert habe und dann kompilieren und speichern möchte. Sorry wenn das dumm klingt, aber ich bin in solchen Sachen ein absolut Ahnungsloser, da ich früher fast nichts mit PCs etc zu tun hatte.



MfG Julius


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Jun 2014)

Moin,

du solltest erstmal ergründen, WO die IOException auftritt (ggf. im Debugger) und dann schauen, welche Datei fehlt ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Karamove (10. Jun 2014)

Okay ich glaube du denkst, ich hätte wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung, aber da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, ich bin wie gesagt in solchen Dingen völlig ahnungslos und versuche mir grade mal selber das Programmieren mit Javakara beizubringen. Thx schonmal für die 2 Antworten, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mir noch weiterhelfen könntest, da ich nicht von Javakara abspringen will, weil ich schon einiges schriftlich ausgetüftelt habe was ich gerne einmal im Programm ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## Joose (10. Jun 2014)

Javakara IO Exception vl hilft dir dieser Thread weiter!

Weil so wie es ausschaut findet er den Compiler nicht.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Jun 2014)

Moin,

tja, dann kann ich dir wohl nicht weiterhelfen, da ich *JavaKara* nicht ...
[OT]Kenne nur AIDAcara[/OT]
 :lol:

Ich kann auch nicht wirklich einschätzen, ob Deine IOException jetzt systemspezifisch ist (bspw. weil Javakara nicht richtig installiert wurde) oder ob Du selbst in Deinem Code eine Datei öffnen willst und damit scheiterst, weil sie fehlt .... 
Wenn es das Erstere ist, würde das ganz ggf. mal neu installieren !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Karamove (10. Jun 2014)

Okay, scheinbar muss ich  den pfad zu javac.exe manuell eintragen und die umgebungsvariablen setzen, nur hab ich da auch keinen Plan, wie das geht, weiß das jemand?Ich komm mir grad erst vor wie der letzte Trottel


----------



## matze8426 (10. Jun 2014)

Hast du dir den Thread den Joose gepostet hat schon durchgelesen? Es klingt nämlich so, als hättest du genau das gleiche Problem.
Dort wird auch beschrieben (bzw. ein Link zur Installationsanleitung) wie man die Umgebungsvariablen setzt. Einzig Windows 8 ist dort nicht aufgeführt, funktioniert aber genauso wie bei Windows 7 in den Erweiterten Systemeinstellungen.
Und ob Java 6 oder 7 ist dabei auch nicht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Karamove (11. Jun 2014)

Habe jetzt alles wie in der Anleitung gemacht aber bekomme die Fehlermeldung: " Hauptklasse com.sun.tools.javac.Main konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden." Weiß einer wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Jun 2014)

Moin,

hast Du mal danach gegoogled ???:L

https://www.google.de/#q=Hauptklass...ain+konnte+nicht+gefunden+oder+geladen+werden

Gruß
Klaus


----------

